# Almond update Blue Diamond in the field reports



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101

Above is the link to the "in the field" reports from Blue Diamond for the 2012 season.
"Enjoy" or "Read em and weep", as the case may be.
Sheri


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thankyou. I am not a pollinator, nor will ever bee! But since I get great strong nucs that are made from bees coming off the almonds, it is fun to follow. Long time til flowers here! They look good to me.


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

any word on bees being released


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Ours are scheduled for the 20th, we are usually later than every other bee in California for some reason.

Sheri


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Brought a load home last night. They want to start watering.

Jim


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Flyer Jim said:


> Brought a load home last night. They want to start watering.
> 
> Jim


 Lots of hives were being moved out in the Chico area ahead of the week of rain that is starting this morning. Fungicides were being applied everywhere yesterday. Just a bit of bloom left on Butte Padre orchards.

Looks like mine will be stuck there for awhile. Bees definitely did better in some areas than others, but they will blow through that almond honey pretty quick now.


----------

